# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بازی سازی

## sina a

سلام.من بازی سازی و انیمیشن رو خیلی دوس دارم اگ بخوام اینا رو یاد بگیرم و مدرکشو داشته باشم باید کدوم رشته برم؟

----------


## Joker72

*برنامه نوسی باید بلد باشی داداش...

اگه بخوای حرفه ای دنبال کنی برنامه نویسی به زبان c و c++ و جاوا و چند تا دیگه که الان خاطرم نیست باید فوت آب باشی*

----------


## sina a

برنامه نویسی چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مگه طراحی نباید بلد باشی؟

----------


## daniad

ببین بازیای بزرگ اینطوری نیست که تو همه کاراشو انجام بدی
یه تیم میان میشینن بازیو میسازن 
یکی مدل ها رو طراحی میکنه
یکی فضا ها 
یکی متریال ها 
یکی برنامه نویسی 
یکی ...
کلا ساز و کارش این شکلیه
حالا تو بسته به علاقت میتونی بری مثلا فوتوشاپ و طراحی و اینا یاد بگیری 
یا بری تری دی مکس / مایا یاد بگیری برا مدل سازی و این چیزا 
یا اینکه بری برنامه نویسی یاد بگیری

----------


## Joker72

> برنامه نویسی چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مگه طراحی نباید بلد باشی؟



ببین انیمیشن سازی با برنامه سازی (بازی سازی) یه دنیا فرق داره داداش

ا*نیمیشن سازی از رشته هنر و گرافیکه.(البته مطمئن نیستم)

ولی بازی سازی بر میگرده به برنامه نویسی:
برای طراحی برنامه های آندروید و جاوا حتما باید برنامه نویسی به زبان جاوا بلد باشی.
برای برنامه نویسی ios باید زبان خودشو بلد باشی
وبرای برنامه های سیستمی باید زبان های خونواده c مثل c++ و c شارپ و چندتا دیگه بلد باشی

کلا بازی سازی برمیگرده به مهندسی نرم افزار*

----------

